

I have invented a $200 laser cutter attachment, and am delivering them by drone - spiritplumber

This is my $200 laser cutter attachment for 3D printers. I will open the design when the indiegogo campaign is successful.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;minilaser&#x2F;<p>In addition, the first package of two was delivered by drone. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=urs68vf7ZFY
======
deftnerd
I'm not sure I understand. This doesn't appear to be a $200 laser cutter, it's
just a $200 laser that can cut through some materials that you strap to the
head of an existing CNC machine or 3D printer.

That's an OK product, but you should make sure to never say that it's a $200
laser cutter.

It's like saying that you invented an autonomous quadcopter that takes
pictures of intruders for $100 when you're just selling a $100 camera and the
mount to attach it to a quadcopter.

~~~
spiritplumber
You do have a point; I amended it on indiegogo, not sure how to amend it here,
though....

edit: Derp, it says "edit" right there.

------
spiritplumber
[http://spiritplumber.dyndns.org:8082/](http://spiritplumber.dyndns.org:8082/)
If you want to see it go, it's here.

------
JetFire
You bought blu ray laser diodes in bulk for what, $5 a pop and want to sell
them on a no investment but have a prize instead website?

~~~
spiritplumber
No, the diode assembly itself is about $70. These are good diodes. Everything
else is for the laser driver, and software (it's a Pronterface module).

